# Getting cd burner going

## Tiger

Hi all.

I'm trying to get my LG 8160B 16x10x40 burner going under Gentoo.

I've got SCSI emulation and generic SCSI support compiled in the kernel.

The burner gets detected on boot as hdd and shares an IDE channel with my Liteon 52X reader which is hdc.

When I do a dmesg I get:

SCSI subsystem driverRevision: 1.00

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

If I try cdrecord -scanbus I get:

cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.

I went looking around in my /dev and didn't see anything resembling a scsi device listed. No sr0, sg0, etc....

A kick in the right direction would be appreciated.

TIA

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## delta407

Try booting with "hdd=ide-scsi" added to your kernel options. (i.e. edit /boot/menu.lst and add it after root=/dev/hda3 or whatever)

----------

## Tiger

No joy.

I edited the menu.lst file and still get the cdrecord error message.

Thanks

----------

## delta407

Did you reboot?

----------

## Tiger

Yep.

Went looking around in /dev again and still nothing under /dev/scsi.

Both CD drives show under /dev/cdroms as cdrom0 and cdrom1, cdrom1 being the burner.

----------

## delta407

Err, try hdd=scsi.  :Smile: 

----------

## Tiger

Got it that time.

cdrecord -scanbus reports the burner on:

scsibus0:

           0,0,0       0) 'HL-DT-ST' 'CD-RW GCE-8160B' '1.02' Removable CD-ROM.

Thanks for the help. I should have caught the "" thing.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## billatq

While this wasn't my thread, it sure helped me get my cd burner going  :Smile: . Thanks for posting, everyone.

----------

